# [SOLVED] Connected to wifi but &quot;unidentified network&quot;



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm trying to connect a Sony Vaio laptop with Windows Vista to my wireless network. It connects to the network just fine but it says "Unidentified network" and I'm unable to surf any websites using any browser. It connects with an ethernet cable just fine and I've already updated the driver for my wireless card.

Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP): Time Warner

What type of Broadband connection are you using: Cable

What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router Combo: ASUS RT-N56U router / Cisco DPC2100R2 modem

What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software: Windows

Laptop: Sony Vaio VGN-NR260E 

Wireless card: Atheros LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E

OS: Windows Vista 32-bit

Network encryption: WPA2-personal, AES, 2.4Ghz

ipconfig /all output:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : eo-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-7A-7B-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4106:1e6:25b9:d542%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.27(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 19, 2012 9:40:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 20, 2012 9:40:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151002585
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 24.29.103.16
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-B5-6B-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{53E5DA51-37A7-4B07-8FF9-08DC13710
477}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.27%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.24.29.103.16
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Here is the screen shot from Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

log into the router and remove the wireless security and see if you can now connect

also would you do these three ping tests
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1* 
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

So with the security removed, it works fine. Did you want me to do the ping tests with or without the security enabled?



etaf said:


> log into the router and remove the wireless security and see if you can now connect
> 
> also would you do these three ping tests
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

You should change your wireless channel to 11 so it won't conflict with the others in your neighborhood. Right now you are set to 3 which overlaps with 1 and 6.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



> So with the security removed, it works fine.


 excellent 
so now put the security back on and see if that now works 

exact model of the sony PC - see if we can get a driver off the website

otherwise would you do this
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the Atheros Wireless adapter - need to see if we can identify the exact model and get the driver

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Drivers for the other windows operating system*
ATHEROS Wireless drivers for Windows
You need to look down the page for your particular adapter model and then look across the columns to find your windows version.
Now click on the  blue tick mark  in the column under your windows version.
This will open another page for that particular adapter and that windows version.

Now click on the download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

To install the driver you will need to do the following

Extract the downloaded zip file into a folder on the PC
then

For Vista;
> Start Globe
> Control Panel
> System and maintenance
> Scroll down to *Device manager*
> network adaptors, click on the +  >
> Right click on the wireless Adapter
> click on *Update Driver Software...*
> click on *Browse my computer for driver software*
> click on the Button *Browse...*
> Locate the folder you extracted the downloaded zip file to 
> Next
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

It's a Sony Vaio VGN-NR260E laptop.

I enabled security again (WPA2-personal, AES) and it won't connect to any sites. In Chrome it says "DNS lookup failed" and I get similar errors with Firefox and IE.

Under "hardware IDs", this is what I get:

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_E000105B&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_E000105B
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_0200


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

And when I look up that device ID at pcidatabase.com, I get several hits:


0x001C	AR2425	0x1307	ComputerBoards
0x 001c	PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0031&SUBSYS_137B103C&REV_01\4&23F5EDAD&0&00E0	0x168C	Atheros Communications Inc.
0x001c	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0DF7&SUBSYS_05051025&REV_A1	0x168C	Atheros Communications Inc.
0x001C other	Atheros AR5007EG WiFi Chip	0x168C	Atheros Communications Inc.
0x001c_again	AR5006EX AR5423a	0x168C	Atheros Communications Inc.

I'm guessing the Atheros AR5007EG might be the right one?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

going to the sony support site
heres the latest driver
Sony eSupport - VGN-NR260E - Drivers & Software


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

When I tried to update the the driver, it says:

The best driver software for your device is already installed

Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

That when you do an auto update - which is quite a common reference 
but the driver may need to be re-installed

would you post the driver details 
right click on the adapter and you should see the driver version under one of the tabs


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



etaf said:


> That when you do an auto update - which is quite a common reference
> but the driver may need to be re-installed
> 
> would you post the driver details
> right click on the adapter and you should see the driver version under one of the tabs


Provider: Atheros Communications, Inc.

File Version: 7.4.0.144 build by: WinDDK

Copyright: Copyright (C) 2001-2006 Atheros

Digital Signer: Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Note the info from the link I posted


> This utility updates Marvell® Atheros® Extensible Wireless LAN Driver to version 7.4.2.15 to resolve the following issues:


 which appears to be a later version


> File Version: 7.4.0.144 build by: WinDDK


v


> 7.4.2.15


you should be able to just run (double click ) on the exe file downloaded


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Ok, I'll try double clicking the exe file instead. Seems like updating the driver through device manager didn't stick.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

If it still doesn't work, can you change the wireless security to WPA2-TKIP, and try reconnecting to it?


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Ok, I updated the driver to 7.4.2.15 by double clicking the exe file. Still not able to see any websites though.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Troy_Jollimore said:


> If it still doesn't work, can you change the wireless security to WPA2-TKIP, and try reconnecting to it?


I don't see the option in my router settings to change it to WPA2-TKIP. I see WPA2-Enterprise. In my WPA encryption dropdown, there's only AES.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Well, the extreme would just be to turn the wireless security 'Off' just long enough to test it. Sometimes the security settings don't sync right. Turn them back on when you're finished testing.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Troy_Jollimore said:


> Well, the extreme would just be to turn the wireless security 'Off' just long enough to test it. Sometimes the security settings don't sync right. Turn them back on when you're finished testing.


Yea, I tried that after etaf told me to. It was working fine with security removed but once I enabled security again, it stopped working again.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Would it help if I used the install disk for my ASUS router to install drivers onto the laptop?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Have you tried running Vista's built in diagnostic tool - details in this HP troubleshooting guide Solve Setup and Internet Connection Issues on a Wireless Network with Vista - HP Customer Care (United States - English) or physically adding your SSID to the network Article


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> Have you tried running Vista's built in diagnostic tool - details in this HP troubleshooting guide Solve Setup and Internet Connection Issues on a Wireless Network with Vista - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


Yup, tried that...no dice.



Tomken15 said:


> or physically adding your SSID to the network Article


I'm using WPA2.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

So frustrating. I'm also ready to give up and just buy a copy of Windows 7. That's my absolute last resort though.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



clankfu said:


> I'm using WPA2.


It just gives WEP as an example with it being a oldish article.

Try it with the WPA2 setting as opposed to being Disabled.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> It just gives WEP as an example with it being a oldish article.
> 
> Try it with the WPA2 setting as opposed to being Disabled.


Gotcha. So I tried manually adding the SSID using the guide in the link you posted. Still getting the same thing.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Do you have the option to drop it down to WPA from WPA2 ?


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> Do you have the option to drop it down to WPA from WPA2 ?


I could do that but I would prefer to have the more secure WPA2 encryption. Is this a common problem with Vista and WPA2?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Just wondering if this could be a router:Vista compatibility issue.

This site seems mainly for Vista 64 bit router drivers but it also has a scanner which may provide one suitable for Vista 32 bit ASUS RT-N56U drivers for Windows Vista 64-bit but I don't know if Win 7 would be backward compatible if there is a compatibility Vista driver.

Checking for any router firmware updates could also supercede these drivers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



clankfu said:


> I could do that but I would prefer to have the more secure WPA2 encryption. Is this a common problem with Vista and WPA2?


I think it's more XP machines that have problems with WAP2-PSK AES but Vista (from what I've read), has always seemed problematic at some time with connectivity problems.

*EDIT..*Just had another look at the link and lower down is the link for Vista 32 bit.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> I think it's more XP machines that have problems with WAP2-PSK AES but Vista (from what I've read), has always seemed problematic at some time with connectivity problems.
> 
> *EDIT..*Just had another look at the link and lower down is the link for Vista 32 bit.


Are you referring to Utility Version 4.2.4.8 in that link?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



clankfu said:


> Are you referring to Utility Version 4.2.4.8 in that link?


I was but when I've gone into it a bit deeper, the download has a caveat that its sources hadn't been properly vetted so could be a bit iffy - Sorry about that.

This one from Asus is a later version, but check it against the router's current version to see if it does require updating ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download RT-N56U

Just click on the Firmware link.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> I was but when I've gone into it a bit deeper, the download has a caveat that its sources hadn't been properly vetted so could be a bit iffy - Sorry about that.
> 
> This one from Asus is a later version, but check it against the router's current version to see if it does require updating ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download RT-N56U
> 
> Just click on the Firmware link.


Do you mean under "Utilities"? Under "Firmware", that would be the software for the router itself. Downloading the router's firmware onto this laptop wouldn't do any good right?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Can't see any "Utilities".

Clicking on the *Firmware* link takes you to the download page where it lists the release notes for f/w version 1.0.1.8i release date 2012.07.31 and to download, you click on one of the blue Global links.

The f/w isn't downloaded onto the laptop, it's inserted into the router and should be done wired up, because it would normally require a reset for it to take effect and can be downloaded using any computer with an Internet connection that is connected to the router.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> Can't see any "Utilities".
> 
> Clicking on the *Firmware* link takes you to the download page where it lists the release notes for f/w version 1.0.1.8i release date 2012.07.31 and to download, you click on one of the blue Global links.
> 
> The f/w isn't downloaded onto the laptop, it's inserted into the router and should be done wired up, because it would normally require a reset for it to take effect and can be downloaded using any computer with an Internet connection that is connected to the router.


When you choose Vista 32-bit in the "OS" dropdown, you get 3 expandable menus - Firmware, Utilities or Manual.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

This has nothing to do with Vista, this is the latest f/w update for your router.

Using the link in my Post #31 which you have quoted I get this









And clicking on Firmware I get this









And when I click on the centre Global I get this









So I'm not sure which site you're accessing.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Gotcha. I'll try upgrading the firmware on my router. 

For the record, I was referring to the dropdown for "OS" in your first pic. If you choose Vista 32-bit, you get options for Firmware, Utilities and Manual. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

The reason I decided to research a compatibility issue was because you said the router didn't give the option to change from AES to TKIP.

When you drop down from WPA2 to WPA - WPA matches with TKIP just as WPA2 matches with AES.

As XP machines can be problematic on WPA2 etc and reverting to WPA is the only option, then that could cause a conflict and I knew that some routers can be problematic with Vista, so there had to be patches released by the vendors in the form of f/w updates.

When I googled the compatibility of your router with Vista, a whole rake of links came up and my first link seemed the most promising.

It wasn't until when I had more time to dig deeper into it, I found that was not the case because of security issues and so went direct to Asus for your router model which had produced my last link.

This may still not be the fix, but at least will be a point of elimination.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> The reason I decided to research a compatibility issue was because you said the router didn't give the option to change from AES to TKIP.
> 
> When you drop down from WPA2 to WPA - WPA matches with TKIP just as WPA2 matches with AES.
> 
> ...


Gotcha...that makes total sense and I'll let you know how it goes. Really appreciate the help guys. This has been beyond frustrating.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Ok, I upgraded my ASUS router to the latest firmware and it didn't fix the problem. It's still connected to the network but it says "unidentified network" and I'm unable to browse to any websites.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

There's two things you could try, the first is to disable IPv6 in Local Area Connection and/or Wirless Network Connection Simple Way to Disable IPv6 in Windows Vista and/or setup a static IP address in either or both How assign a static IP address on Windows Vista

The static IP address is set outside of the DHCP range and you will need to log into the router to check the range that is being used.

You should find it listed under something like DHCP Server.

It looks like your's starts at 192.168.1.1 and could go up to .99 or .199 so you could use anything above that up to .254

You'll find the Default Gateway address from the ipcofig /all which in this case is 192.168.1.1

Still not sure why it connects with the security disabled and not when it's enabled but see how you go with those two.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> There's two things you could try, the first is to disable IPv6 in Local Area Connection and/or Wirless Network Connection Simple Way to Disable IPv6 in Windows Vista and/or setup a static IP address in either or both How assign a static IP address on Windows Vista
> 
> The static IP address is set outside of the DHCP range and you will need to log into the router to check the range that is being used.
> 
> ...


What do I enter for DNS servers?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



clankfu said:


> What do I enter for DNS servers?


You could leave these set to auto where they will use your ISP's default servers or you could use either Google or Open DNS

Users tend to opt for something other than their ISP's servers and Google I think tends to be favourite, but I use Open DNS as it is fractionally quicker for me and although you're only talking milli seconds, they can in Internet terms, be an age - think of doggie years expotentially

Google
Primary 8.8.8.8
Secondary 8.8.4.4

Open DNS
Primary 208.67.222.222
Secondary 208.67.220.220


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Yea, I'm still getting "unidentified network" and can't get to any websites.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

I think I'm going to try running the Windows 8 preview on the laptop to see if that'll fix the problem. Do you guys recommend downloading the 32-bit or 64-bit version for this machine?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

See if this does anything for you.

From Start type *services.msc* and check to see if there's a listing for Bonjour DNS Responder - if there is and it's running, then stop it.

At the cmd prompt type* route* *delete 0.0.0.0* > Enter then reboot the computer.

And see if ths auto fix does anything Windows Vista cannot obtain an IP address from certain routers or from certain non-Microsoft DHCP servers


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

If neither of those work, can you log into the router and make a list of the WPA options as the NIC may not support WPA2, in which case dropping it down to WPA will be the only option.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> See if this does anything for you.
> 
> From Start type *services.msc* and check to see if there's a listing for Bonjour DNS Responder - if there is and it's running, then stop it.
> 
> ...


I see "Bonjour Service". Is that the same thing?


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> See if this does anything for you.
> 
> From Start type *services.msc* and check to see if there's a listing for Bonjour DNS Responder - if there is and it's running, then stop it.
> 
> ...


Did all three and still no joy. The WPA options for my router are:

WPA-Personal
WPA-Auto-Personal
WPA-Enterprise
WPA-Auto-Enterprise


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

There's a couple of more things you can try and then I'm out of ideas on this one and I'll leave it up to you in which order you do them.

One is to download your Atheros AR5007EG driver from ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows (Atheros?????) and while I'm not sure if it will be as up to date as the one etaf directed you to, they are WHQL as I'm led to believe and have proved effective with other members on the forum.

Sometimes an older driver if that's what these are and depending on the version you had installed prior to the update - can sometimes do the job where a newer one doesn't.

The second which may not be as relevant to you as you can connect okay wired, would be to boot up in Safe Mode with Networking to see if you can get a wireless connection then.

If you can, then from Start type *msconfig *> Enter and under the Services tab, tick the box to Hide MS services then click the Disable All button and reboot.

If the wireless connection is still okay then go back to msconfig/Services and enable each non-MS service in turn and reboot until you find the buggy one.

If you can't get a wireless connection booting up in Safe Mode or when you reboot after disabling the non-MS services, then as an Administrator run a *sfc /scannow* from the cmd prompt as I can only assume it will be a Windows thing.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

*Atheros AR5007EG* see the info here
Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 Problems | Tech Support Forum
missed the fact it was a AR5007EG adapter


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Probably a good idea to uninstall any Atheros *Wireless* drivers in Progs and Features first in case of conflict and delete any in the Downloads folder as well.

Should have mentioned that in my last post


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

SUCCESS!!! HALLELUJAH!!!

Updating the AR5007EG driver from the Atheros website did the trick. You guys are awesome!


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

One more quick question - is it safe for me to leave the ipconfig /all output in the OP or should I delete it now?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Well, we finally got there :grin: and glad that was the fix.

Not sure what you mean about the ipconfig /all ?


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> Well, we finally got there :grin: and glad that was the fix.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the ipconfig /all ?


I'm talking about all the ipconfig info in my original post. Just wondering if any hackers could possibly use that info and if I should delete it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



> I'm talking about all the ipconfig info in my original post. Just wondering if any hackers could possibly use that info and if I should delete it.


 no information useful there - all ips are private and pretty much all routers provide that type of number


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Gotcha. Thanks again for all your help. You too, Tomken15. You guys are lifesavers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*

Now that the job is done, you can use Tools to mark the thread as Solved and glad to have been of help.


----------



## clankfu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Connected to wifi but "unidentified network"*



Tomken15 said:


> Now that the job is done, you can use Tools to mark the thread as Solved and glad to have been of help.


Done. Damn that felt good! :smile:


----------

